# gear install/removal tools...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

who makes the best/easiest to use T-Jet gear tools? I have a Lucky Bobs gear press but it's useless for the cluster gear if you are trying to press the cluster driven gear on before the smaller drive gear because the pin falls out the bottom.

Dan


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I love my rtho set. 

They are robust without being clunky, so they are bullet-proof AND comfortable to use. The result of being designed by a machinist. Depending on your dexterity you can use them one handed.

They fit your hands well so the operations are easy to preform in seconds.

They're not cheap....but....

they are worth every penny!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

2nd that, RTHO all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes

the RTHO set

sweet

did a vid on that as well, LOL


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Tool vids includes RTHO

http://ho-tips.net/forumdisplay.php?fid=77


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

+ 1 more on the RTHO gear tools!

Tom


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

RTHO here too.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

more tools
lots of various uses for these 

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TirePress2.htm
http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TirePress1.htm
http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TJetTools1.htm


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*rtho / rt-600*










__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*scale engineering / tgt-2*










__________________


----------

